# Suche MPI-USB Adapter oder CP5512



## klnicol (23 Februar 2009)

*Erledigt: Suche MPI-USB Adapter oder CP5512*

Habe bei EBay einen USB- Adapter für 139,00 EURO gekauft (zzgl. Versandkosten).


----------

